# Tattoos



## robl6one7 (Nov 10, 2016)

whats going on so I live in NH and work for a sidewalk curb company doing commercial and municipal work so been here for a few years decided to sleeve my arm and hand now I have been wanting to pursue my dream of becoming a plumber (work for a commercial municipal company as well) does anyone know if plumbers cant have tattoos on there hands? would this even be worth my time to go to school since my hand is tattooed or would I just be wasting my time?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wear long sleeves and gloves.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Seriously?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

robl6one7 said:


> whats going on so I live in NH and work for a sidewalk curb company doing commercial and municipal work so been here for a few years decided to sleeve my arm and hand now I have been wanting to pursue my dream of becoming a plumber (work for a commercial municipal company as well) does anyone know if plumbers cant have tattoos on there hands? would this even be worth my time to go to school since my hand is tattooed or would I just be wasting my time?


Many of the people who might hire you don't speak millennial text laziness. Tats are no longer an issue with most people. Even beautiful ladies are making their bodies nothing more than scratch paper for the feeling of the day.

Brush up on your English and get a good resume out there and you'll be fine.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't like tattoos but if I had to choose between a lazy guy with no tattoos and a hard worker with tattoos, well I would be forced to choose the tattooed guy. Be the hardworking guy and you will do well. Hopefully the tattoos aren't profane.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I have tattoos and have never been questioned by anyone. I think people are paying more attention to your integrity, and work ethic than your bodily decorations.

With that being said, if someone has a tattoo on their face, I instantly discredit every life decision they have ever made.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Jesus Christ kid.... The punctuation on the keyboard isn't for decoration. I had to hire a 24 year old millenial to translate that message into big boy talk. 

On the subject, I have tattoos, but none that show in normal work attire. Nothing screams "I've never had a checking account" like permanent ink on one's neck 

Some's bastards, some's ain't, and that's the score


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Searching through a couple plumbing forums, it's an issue for service work. Some hire, some don't. Just added aggravation with clients and their funny looks.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought it was mandatory for plumbers to have tattoos.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

None of my customers have visible tats. Me either. Match made in Heaven. :thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Good friend of my got 138 tattoos, he was featured in a few magazines in the 90's... As we got older he entered into a corporate world and now he holds a high position in one of the major firms on wall street. 
So a few times he invited me to come out and hang out at the corporate BBQ's or some other events, and he always wears long sleeve shirts and long pants, I don't think anyone knows about his tattoos and he said he never displayed them in public, since a few times lost a few good opportunities because of them. 
I remember when going get tattoos with him, I always told him "Joey, nothing above your neck or below your wrists, remember that" he still greatful up to this day about me reminding him about that.

With that said, some people don't care and some people do care and you will never know who cares about that, and you will never know that a few bids went to someone else because of that. Also by your ink there is allot to be said, some tattoos done with taste so to speak some tattoos you see and you tell the guy WTF were you thinking when you go this one, go burn this crap off because it makes you look like a a-hole.:laughing:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a friend that hires quite a few people, for his roofing company. In the spring of the year, if someone has a neck tattoo, he won't hire them. In the fall, he is a little more lenient.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

> So a few times he invited me to come out and hang out at the corporate BBQ's or some other events, and he always wears long sleeve shirts and long pants, I don't think anyone knows about his tattoos and he said he never displayed them in public, since a few times lost a few good opportunities because of them.



Bet that sucks on a hot day. 
I have zero, but the lesson there is if I ever do get one, don't make it something you don't want anyone to see.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a half sleeve tattoo, and personally have never had trouble finding work in the commercial/industrial sector as a carpenter. That said, most companies around here have a long sleeve mandatory policy anyway, and my face time with customers is limited, in any position short of a project manager.

The mindset is shifting, more and more people have tattoos, and they are becoming more acceptable in the work environment. I don't judge someone because they have hand/knuckle/neck tattoos, because lots of people on the crews I've been with have them. If you work hard enough and produce quality results, even these stodgy old guys will look past some ink.

Unless it's just a stupid tattoo, can't help but judge some of the terrible designs out there people have picked :lol:


----------



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

Tatoos won't hold you back from getting into plumbing. It might make it more difficult to get into the door. But, game is game. The rules are a lot more lenient for those who have it.

You might be asked to cover the arms, as that can be a yellow light upon first impression.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What's worse ? A cat with tats showing up still half drunk or stoned ? 

Or a sober hard worker with tats ? 


I don't really see where the tats come into play !!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

blacktop said:


> What's worse ? A cat with tats showing up still half drunk or stoned ?
> 
> Or a sober hard worker with tats ?
> 
> ...


Apples and cantaloupes. So Mr. Employer or Madam Customer should just be grateful the dude isn't drunk or stoned? "You look sober enough..come right it!" :jester:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Apples and cantaloupes. So Mr. Employer or Madam Customer should just be grateful the dude isn't drunk or stoned? "You look sober enough..come right it!" :jester:


Yeah!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What are you guys looking for ? A bunch of workers in 3 piece suites ?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I think a lot has to do with what the tattoo is. I have my wife's initial on my ring finger so that I don't have to wear a wedding ring at work. 
I think even people with no hand tattoo rule look past something like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Tat's beat those car bumpers some of these kids have hanging off their lip or my personal favorite...those tent grommets in the earlobe...a big ring through the nose is pretty phucking grotesque too...and finally nothing like a beautiful young lady who phucks up her appearance with these distortions


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Tat's beat those car bumpers some of these kids have hanging off their lip or my personal favorite...those tent grommets in the earlobe...a big ring through the nose is pretty phucking grotesque too...and finally nothing like a beautiful young lady who phucks up her appearance with these distortions


I don't think the boys that stormed the shores of Normandy ever expected. Our youth to turn out llike this.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## kwikproplumbing (Feb 17, 2016)

Plumber can have tattoos .. there isn't any rule that they can't have one.


----------



## ReliefHS (Dec 28, 2016)

Depends on the community, really. I know plumbing companies that won't let their employees smoke cigarettes in uniform because they mostly cater to rich people, but there are plenty of companies on the other end of the spectrum, too. 

As long as the tattoos aren't of anything too inappropriate, or you're willing to wear long sleeves and gloves all the time, I don't think it's a deal breaker. It might just limit your choice of employers a little.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The question is...
is there a plumber that doesn't have a tattoo? LOL


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Most tattoos have a meaning to the person that's permanently attached them to their body... what the tat is has more to do whether it's an issue than anything else...

Whether accurate or not, if it's an anti-social message, you can understand how women wouldn't want their kids exposed to it... but hey, the female on the left below would have the same issue if she wanted to be a receptionist at most companies as the guy would on the right working in a service industry that caters to HO's (ends up being an obstacle to overcome as you don't know who cares or doesn't - the more in your face the design, the more to overcome)...










Either way, it's not their job to support your personal whims & desires... they just want their plumbing fixed...


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

No issue with tattoos.

HOWEVER; Never give a reason for someone not to hire you. Like:
Too many tattoos
to many piercings
dirty clothes
offensive t-shirts
bumper stickers
scraggly beard
etc, etc


----------

